# Murray website down?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I get a message that the site is forbidden to enter? Maybe they know I own Deeres?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Still down today.... maybe Briggs packed up the files and closed the office?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Got Link?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Can anyone get on Murray's website? I'm trying to get info for someone on another forum and the website does not seem to be available.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Joe....have ya got an address??


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

I did an:
ftp://murray.com/

it showed a little bit before it kick me off


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm using the same address as always:
http://www.murray.com


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

This is all i get

ERROR
Access Denied

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Access Denied by security policy 
The security policy for your network prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your administrator if you feel this is incorrect


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

That's exactly the message I get. I realize that Murray was taken over by Briggs, and even checked the Briggs site for info, but they haven't got any Murray stuff listed there. I'll keep poking around and see what I can find.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I get the same as the rest of you guys.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Could be just redoing the site to reflect the Briggs ownership....


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*JOE*

Joe:

What info do you need from the site?

Let me know you can send it to my PM box if you wish.

I have complete parts look up for them.

Bob


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

AlbanyBob,
Thanks for the offer, but he got the info he needed from another member over there. He has a mid engine riding mower that has both carb problems and drive speed issues. I was hoping to tell him that he could download a manual (he didn't get one when he bought it used), but the site's been down for a long time. Anyhow, he should be good to go. Thanks!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I no longer need any specific info, but the web site is still down and I find that really irritating. It's become the sore spot of my day. What are they doing over there and why don't they want us to know............ :whine:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Apparently a year + later it is now functioning !! Wonder if the product will last as long??

http://www.murray.com/


----------

